# Olde Crow Cabinets



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had my pair for a couple of months now and I can honestly say these are the most beautiful -both audibly and visually- cabs I've ever seen, let alone owned. 

I'm still on my journey to have all my gear Canadian made, these guys are based out of Mission, BC and are two guys (you place your order directly through the owner) who hand built, stain and wire all their gear.

I ordered two, one of which being built to Orange 2x12 dimensions and chose to have it loaded with a WGS Veteran 30 and a WGS ET-65. The second, I ordered as an oversized 2x12 (taller) with two WGS Green Berets. The mixture of the two is flawless. I run a 1971 Traynor Reverb Master into both simultaneously and the V30/65 combo has a very crisp top end (I keep my highs around 3-4 with a tele) and has plenty of punch to it. The Green Berets and the oversized design make for a more woody, open sound with a big bottom end. If I can only bring one cab to a gig, it's usually this one.

I sold an Orange 2x12 which I had loved more than anything else prior, and either of these blows it clear out of the water without much of a difference in price. It's nice to be able to talk directly to the person who hand sanded and stained the final project as well. Really two of the nicest guys/businessmen I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with. If you're in the market for a cab, be sure to email them for a quote.

http://www.oldecrowcabinets.com/website/

Here's a shot of mine:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking cabs.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are nice cabs!

Did you order it unloaded? I didn't see anywhere that they offered speakers.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting design. It's had to tell, but are the corners mitered?


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

No, I ordered it loaded. They specialize in WGS but will do anything you want. I was pretty sure what I wanted but also listened to their recommendations and I'm really glad I mixed in the ET-65 on the smaller one.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

The smaller one has vintage style corners held on with finishing nails and the bigger one is the standard facing.

I forgot to mentions, both of mine are faced with Aromatic Cedar, they smell wonderful!


----------

